# DTC code 16346?



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi guys,
i just replaced my mass airflow sensor, as I determined that is fault, and after I ran a diagnostics I got this from my Instruments module:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105871 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.09.27
Time: 19:30:50
I do not think that it has to do anything with the mass airflow sensor, but wanted to check if anyone has an idea what this DTC is for.
I have the eBahn service manual for my car, but could not find it in there.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: DTC code 16346? (neonix)*

Default ecm/reflash/or replace.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: DTC code 16346? (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Default ecm/reflash/or replace.

Are you saying that my ECM has gone kaput?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: DTC code 16346? (neonix)*

No 
Im saying default it. Which means reset it and not just the DTC memory.
Auto-Scan Please.
01-07 Save same data
01-10-00 Save clear defaults.
01-02-05 Reset DTC
ADP TB

Best
Jack


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: DTC code 16346? (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_No 
Im saying default it. Which means reset it and not just the DTC memory.
Auto-Scan Please.
01-07 Save same data
01-10-00 Save clear defaults.
01-02-05 Reset DTC
ADP TB

Best
Jack

Thanks Jack, I will run these today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCAV8R (Feb 26, 2012)

*I know this is old*

But-- I have the exact same issue that came up on my 06 A3. I see the post about resetting, but I dont quite follow what and where in VAG-COM to do that. Thanks for any help--- I've searched and googled but this was the only thread I found with that error code.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Can you post the auto-scan?

Probably would have been better to start your own new thread than bump a 3-year-old one, but whatever.


----------



## DCAV8R (Feb 26, 2012)

*Here it is*

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: 2242ED06000855
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 84482
VCID: F5EB547D9CDA97B

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 80593 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.30
Time: 05:37:03


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That's not an auto-scan.


----------



## DCAV8R (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ran the Auto Scan*

And got the same thing---

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: 2242ED06000855
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 84482
VCID: F5EB547D9CDA97B

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 80593 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.30
Time: 05:37:03

All I ever run is the Auto-Scan as I have to keep resetting my MIL due to a P0303 recurring issue that I see there was a technical bulletin on-- but that's another issue.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

DCAV8R said:


> And got the same thing---
> 
> Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
> Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981
> ...


 Auto scan means a scan of every module in the vehical, not just the one you keep posting. It is a requirement here to be able to get help and allow those helping to have all the info they need about your vehical.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

DCAV8R said:


> And got the same thing---


Looking for the WHOLE scan, not just that module. It's a rule of the forum to validate you as a registered VCDS user. Also, in your case, we're looking for information in all modules as it may assist in diagnosing the fault you're asking about.

Run auto-scan, click the "copy" button on the left, and then edit-paste into a forum post. That's it. See the above video for more details.


----------



## DCAV8R (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ok-- got it now---- I'm learning---*

Thursday,23,February,2012,11:14:41:37060
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WAUNF68P66A001596 Mileage: 101040km/62783miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E2FN80G4
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 57312
VCID: 3163206DA8327BB

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 0902 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000509210051
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 2143D02DF8D2CBB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0021126
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3A7107417544B83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 L HW: 8P0 820 043 L
Component: KlimavollautomatH14 0180 
Revision: 013317 Serial number: 8P0820043L 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 356B147D5C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H35 1102 
Revision: 00H35000 Serial number: 00000001576049
Coding: E18C5F82C014100000181800180000000028FE375C1100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408575A91398E23

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00150573
Shop #: WSC 06314 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 G HW: 8E0 035 593 G
Component: SDAR XM H04 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7G0048185
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5B3C1DB40A1FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: 0035W0001S8Y 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408575A91398E23

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Coding: 00032605

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 D HW: 8P0 953 549 D
Component: J0527 H22 0060 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3F8776556E669DB

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0080

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: 2242ED06000855
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 84482
VCID: F5EB547D9CDA97B

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 80593 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.30
Time: 05:37:03


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H08 0100 
Revision: 08 Serial number: 250010521902D6
Coding: 3F3F0368072102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2855CD099BE83A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: AUX7Z0E2FN80G4
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 84322
VCID: F5EB547D9CDA97B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 B HW: 8P0 035 192 B
Component: RNS-E US H55 0260 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZBZ7E1400261
Coding: 0219137
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 57312
VCID: 2E593B11B90C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 E
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0040 
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B0C5D646A8FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.8 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 30652569A338723

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003382D08850FC88F447300
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38058
VCID: 3D7B0C5D646A8FB

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301

Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 E
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0040 
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3E790B51696C943

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 B HW: 8P0 035 192 B
Component: RNS-E US H55 0260 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZBZ7E1400261
Coding: 0219137
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 57312
VCID: 2E593B11B90C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 B
Component: Tuer-SG 010 0020 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3E790B51696C943

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 B
Component: Tuer-SG 010 0020 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3F8776556E669DB

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sergysa (Sep 30, 2011)

*updates?*

So did anyone figure out how to fix this? I got the same error code:


Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 2248ED03002849
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 23890 444 53218
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3C82F1

Audi A3 or TT Steering Assist, see TPI 2021189

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 98527 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.21
Time: 11:16:23


Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 32613956ADB74B88E71

1 Fault Found:
00750 - Warning Lamp 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 320 km
Temperature: 19.0°C
Voltage: 11.00 V
Voltage: 10.80 V



...and my instrument cluster goes offline (just the screen where temp, miles to empty, etc. is displayed), unplugging the battery for 20secs helps but then it randomly dies again. Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not a full auto-scan and not an up to date version.....


----------



## sergysa (Sep 30, 2011)

*Here it is, full scan*



[email protected] Parts said:


> This is not a full auto-scan and not an up to date version.....



VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 (x64)
Data version: 20121223

Wednesday,15,January,2014,15:49:47:38954

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WAUNF78PX6A066568 Mileage: 146130km/90800miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FN7025
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 23090 444 53968
VCID: 3163365AA8B170909F5

4 Faults Found:
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: -40.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation 
P310B - 008 - Fuel Pressure Outside Specification - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 145234 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.24
Time: 00:00:23

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 887 /min
Load: 20.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 67.0°C
Temperature: 10.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control 
P3137 - 001 - Basic Setting not Completed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 145551 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 107 /min
Load: 52.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
 Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.414 V

001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit 
P0642 - 002 - Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 145551 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 107 /min
Load: 52.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.541 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 0926 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000508170052
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2143C61AF851C0100F5

1 Fault Found:
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 000 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 15
Mileage: 145664 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 R HW: 1K0 614 517 R
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0053890
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3669054641DF57A8CA7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 J HW: 8P0 820 043 J
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 070437 Serial number: 8P0820043J 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 336F3C5252AD4280ED9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H36 1201 
Revision: 00H36000 Serial number: 00000002180170
Coding: F18C5F80C014100000181800180000000028FE175A1500
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 08192
VCID: 4085639E131BE91860B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00141886
Shop #: WSC 06314 

4 Faults Found:
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 146075 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.12
Time: 13:10:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01519 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Right (M17) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 146106 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.13
Time: 12:38:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145664 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.01
Time: 01:52:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 8.95 V
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 146103 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.13
Time: 03:34:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: 0035W0007C8O 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91860B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Coding: 00032605

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E0106F5

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0080

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 2248ED03002849
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 23890 444 53218
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3C82EF

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 98527 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.21
Time: 11:16:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105831802E
Coding: 7F3F0342072102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2A512136856703485EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FN7025
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3C82EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91860B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 32613956ADB74B88E6F

1 Fault Found:
00750 - Warning Lamp 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 5120 km
Temperature: -4.0°C
Voltage: 11.30 V
Voltage: 11.20 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003402D7F850FC88F047300
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A6A64E984F00BD

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH03 0180 
Revision: 00002 Serial number: 10000001241116
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E3765AE831B0905F5

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.21
Time: 22:45:53

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 17.0°C

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.21
Time: 22:45:14

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 17.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E0106F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 F
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A6A64E984F00BD

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 145672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.01
Time: 00:01:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 F HW: 8P0 035 186 F
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZ5Z6E6019218
Coding: 0001005
Shop #: WSC 65336 005 00000
VCID: 356B024A5CD95CB0C3D

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.21
Time: 22:14:47

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 31
Reset counter: 151
Mileage: 130942 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.18
Time: 10:18:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91860B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E0106F5

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is also not an acceptable version auto-scan for this forum anymore....

Please post the latest version you may download it here.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/

Thank you.


----------



## sergysa (Sep 30, 2011)

*Here's the new version one*

Thursday,16,January,2014,15:08:49:38954
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WAUNF78PX6A066568 License Plate: SERGEY
Mileage: 146170km-90825mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WAUNF78PX6A066568 Mileage: 146170km/90825miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FN7025
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 23090 444 53968
VCID: 3163365AA8B170962BD-8064

4 Faults Found:
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: -40.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation 
P310B - 008 - Fuel Pressure Outside Specification - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 145234 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.24
Time: 00:00:23

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 887 /min
Load: 20.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 67.0°C
Temperature: 10.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control 
P3137 - 001 - Basic Setting not Completed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 145551 km
Time Indication: 0

 Freeze Frame:
RPM: 107 /min
Load: 52.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.414 V

001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit 
P0642 - 002 - Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 145551 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 107 /min
Load: 52.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.541 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 0926 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000508170052
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2143C61AF851C016BBD-8074

1 Fault Found:
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 000 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 255
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 145664 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 R HW: 1K0 614 517 R
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0053890
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3669054641DF57AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 J HW: 8P0 820 043 J
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 070437 Serial number: 8P0820043J 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 336F3C5252AD4286591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H36 1201 
Revision: 00H36000 Serial number: 00000002180170
Coding: F18C5F80C014100000181800180000000028FE175A1500
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 08192
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00141886
Shop #: WSC 06314 

4 Faults Found:
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 146075 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.12
Time: 13:10:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01519 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Right (M17) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 146106 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.13
Time: 12:38:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145664 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.01
Time: 01:52:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 8.95 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 146103 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.13
Time: 03:34:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: 0035W0007C8O 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Serial number: 6332DRB40215C7A1L
Coding: 00032605

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB40216149FM

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63528RB400A6D690O

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 63628RB400A9B54CW

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63729RB400A413A1C

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63829RB400A4136BJ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E016DBD-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0080

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 2248ED03002849
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 23890 444 53218
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3CE9A7-806F

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 98527 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.21
Time: 11:16:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105831802E
Coding: 7F3F0342072102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2A5121368567034EEA7-807F

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FN7025
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 32613956ADB74B8E527-8067

1 Fault Found:
00750 - Warning Lamp 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 5120 km
Temperature: -4.0°C
Voltage: 11.30 V
Voltage: 11.20 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003402D7F850FC88F047300
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A6A64E984F6BF5-8068

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH03 0180 
Revision: 00002 Serial number: 10000001241116
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E3765AE831B096EBD-80A4

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.21
Time: 22:45:53

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 17.0°C

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.21
Time: 22:45:14

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 17.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E016DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 F
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A6A64E984F6BF5-8068

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 145672 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.01
Time: 00:01:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 F HW: 8P0 035 186 F
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZ5Z6E6019218
Coding: 0001005
Shop #: WSC 65336 005 00000
VCID: 356B024A5CD95CB6775-8060

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 145039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.21
Time: 22:14:47

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 31
Reset counter: 151
Mileage: 130942 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.18
Time: 10:18:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E016DBD-8014

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------






After the scan I cleared all the codes and re-scanned it again. Some errors stayed and some went away. Also, some of the errors could be related to battery being completely drained.

Here are the results after all errors were cleared out:

Thursday,16,January,2014,15:14:16:38954
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WAUNF78PX6A066568 License Plate: SERGEY AFTER CLR
Mileage: 146170km-90825mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WAUNF78PX6A066568 Mileage: 146170km/90825miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FN7025
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 23090 444 53968
VCID: 3163365AA8B170962BD-8064

4 Faults Found:
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: -40.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation 
P310B - 008 - Fuel Pressure Outside Specification - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 145234 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.24
Time: 00:00:23

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 887 /min
Load: 20.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 67.0°C
Temperature: 10.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control 
P3137 - 001 - Basic Setting not Completed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 145551 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 107 /min
Load: 52.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.414 V

001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit 
P0642 - 002 - Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 145551 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 107 /min
Load: 52.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.541 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 0926 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000508170052
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2143C61AF851C016BBD-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 R HW: 1K0 614 517 R
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0053890
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3669054641DF57AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 J HW: 8P0 820 043 J
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 070437 Serial number: 8P0820043J 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 336F3C5252AD4286591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H36 1201 
Revision: 00H36000 Serial number: 00000002180170
Coding: F18C5F80C014100000181800180000000028FE175A1500
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 08192
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00141886
Shop #: WSC 06314 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: 0035W0007C8O 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Serial number: 6332DRB40215C7A1L
Coding: 00032605

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB40216149FM

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63528RB400A6D690O

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 63628RB400A9B54CW

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63729RB400A413A1C

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63829RB400A4136BJ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E016DBD-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0080

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 2248ED03002849
Coding: 0000263
Shop #: WSC 23890 444 53218
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3CE9A7-806F

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 98527 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.21
Time: 11:16:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105831802E
Coding: 7F3F0342072102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
 VCID: 2A5121368567034EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: AUX7Z0E8FN7025
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3A71117675C7B3CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 32613956ADB74B8E527-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003402D7F850FC88F047300
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A6A64E984F6BF5-8068

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH03 0180 
Revision: 00002 Serial number: 10000001241116
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E3765AE831B096EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E016DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 F
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A6A64E984F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 F HW: 8P0 035 186 F
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZ5Z6E6019218
Coding: 0001005
Shop #: WSC 65336 005 00000
VCID: 356B024A5CD95CB6775-8060

1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 146174 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.12.15
Time: 07:18:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4085639E131BE91ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4183669A1811E016DBD-8014

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



...........and I do apologize for flooding this thread with my test results.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello and thank you for finally posting a valid scan.

AUTHENTICATED!

Please commence......


Did you do a default like I requested?


----------



## sergysa (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, I re-adopted TB, waited 5 min and then my cluster screen went off which forced me to unplug the battery to bring the cluster screen back to life. Once I unplugged the battery, I had to re-adopt TB because it went back to previous state. So it's a loop, you fix one thing then the other goes offline.
I did follow your instructions but it didn't do anything. I appreciate your help.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## sergysa (Sep 30, 2011)

*update*

It's been a while but just wanted to say that I replaced the cluster through SpeedSolutions and all problems were gone. Replacing the cluster (speedometer) is the solution.
http://www.speedosolutions.com/


----------

